# Somewhere to go for 3 days



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, looks like Goa is out (thanks to help from pamela and others) Need to go for a break that is really cheap to fly to and stay. Not an Islamic country please, any great ideas? Hoping to keep the flight less or equal to 1,000 dhs for me and super cheap for accomodation. Any aspiring travel agents?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you been to Beirut? It's really close, has some great places to stay and some lovely places to party at. You should try looking at it as an option.

Ps: Sorry about Goa  But if you'd really like to visit Goa, you need to go after September. It's even better over Christmas/New Year's and in January!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Have you been to Beirut?


Best nightlife in the Middle East.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool, will have a look. Thanks peeps


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Beirut is probably not the best place to visit now considering the conflict of couple of days ago... Have a look into Istanbul - it's great and very European...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Amman - Jordan is good too.

Fly Dubai go to a fair few places around here


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Aren't those places islamic? I'm sure Istanbul is? Defeating the point?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lebanon is not and even though Jordan and Turkey are Islamic countries, they are not as strict and religious as you would think. If you are worried about the "no eating during fasting hours" problem, then Beirut would be your best choice.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

How about Nepal? Fly Dubai has some great deals at the moment.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Three days, not far, not a Muslim country = the answer is Cyprus. 
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Cyprus - cheap flights?


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

oooh cyprus is beautiful indeed!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help people, looking into it now.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyprus is the answer. I did four days there during a long weekend, with a very inexpensive flight on Gulf Air through Bahrain and then into Larnaka.


----------

